# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  ziemliche Hilflosigkeit

## butterfly

Hallo liebe Leser!

Mein Mann hat mittlerweile einen psa von 231, die Therapie mit Casodex hat nun endlich! begonnen. Morgen kommt Avodart dazu...
Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich zur Zeit mit der Gesamtsituation durchaus überfordert bin. Alle in unserer Familie sind krank! Mein Sohn hat einen insulinpflichtigen Diabetes und trägt ne Pumpe. Er ist erst 5 Jahre alt, und den Zucker in den Griff zu kriegen ist sehr schwer. Ich selber habe eine chronische Magersucht mit Bulimieanteilen. Seit Jahren bin ich in Therapie, die auch hilft, denn sonst würde ich hier nicht mehr schreiben...! ja und nun hat mein Mann noch Krebs mit keiner guten Prognose. 
Ich habe dadurch wieder mehr Probleme mit dem Essen, habe starke Stimmungsschwankungen eine ganz tiefe Angst und bin depressiv.
Ich tu hier zu Hause alles was in meiner Macht steht, und der Laden läuft auch, eigentlich habe ich alles im Griff. Dennoch würde ich gerne mehr tun, mehr für meinen Mann da sein können damit er wieder gesund wird!
Ich habe grosse Angst ihn zu verlieren, denn dann verliere ich meinen Lebensmittelpunkt!

Danke fürs lesen!
Gruss, butterfly

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Butterfly!

Du hast leider ein verdammt dickes Paket zu tragen, und es tut mir sehr leid, das zu lesen!

Für sehr wichtig halte ich, dass Du vor allem auch an Dich selbst denkst, denn gerade angesichts Deiner eigenen Problematik besteht die große Gefahr, dass Du wegen Überlastung den Überblick verlierst und wieder tiefer in Deine Krankheit absackst. Du kannst Deinem Sohn und Deinem Mann ja nur dann so zur Seite stehen, wie Du es gerne möchtest, wenn Du die Kraft dazu hast. Daher mein Hinweis, auch sehr intensiv an Dich selbst zu denken.

Du hältst sicher engen Kontakt mit Deinem Therapeuten, oder? Er/Sie ist gerade jetzt noch wichtiger für Dich als vorher schon. Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit, einmal eine Kur für Deinen Mann oder Deinen Sohn zu bekommen, damit Du einige Wochen Entlastung hast? Gibt es in Hildesheim eine psychsoziale Familienbetreuung oder etwas Ähnliches, oder bist Du ganz auf Dich alleine gestellt? 

Schreib' ruhig hier im Forum, wenn Du das Gefühl hast, gerade mal wieder in ein Loch abzusacken. Das wird Dir gut tun, und wir antworten Dir gerne, sei es auf eine konkrete Frage oder sei es auf ein "Dampf ablassen".

Zu den Medikamenten kann ich nichts sagen - davon verstehe ich nichts...

Alles Gute und trotz allem einen schönen Abend wünscht Dir

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Belastende Situation

*Hallo, liebe Butterfly, PSA etwa Mitte Mai bei 27, dann am 21.7.2008 auf 74 erhöht und nun 231. Um das schnellstens noch besser in den Griff zu bekommen, sollte neben Casodex, das möglicherweise von dem Urologen vorab zur Verhinderung des Flare-Up-Syndroms verordnet wurde, dann auch noch das Implantat wie z.B. Zoladex (ein LHRH-Analoga) mit eingesetzt werden. Avodart, um die Dihydrotestosteron-Produktion zu minimieren, ist angebracht und wird mithelfen, zumindest den PSA-Anstieg zu stoppen und zu senken. Bei dem nach der Biopsie noch eine Weile lang nachlaufendem Blut handelt es sich um eine durchaus normale Begleiterscheinung. Das dürfte sich aber inzwischen von selbst erledigt haben. Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft, um Deine beiden Männer, pardon Mann und Sohn, über die Runden zu bringen und Dir selbst die hierfür erforderliche Ausdauer.

*"Sobald der Geist auf ein Ziel gerichtet ist, kommt ihm vieles entgegen"
*(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## butterfly

@Schorschel:

Vieln Dank für deine Antwort. 
ja, mein Therapeut ist sehr wichtig, hab regelmässig Termine in Verbindung mit medikamentöser Behandlung. 
Eien Kur könnte mein Sohn bekommen, aber nur mir zusammen. Das wäre dann eine sog. "Mutter-Kind-Kur". Die bekomm ich aber nicht. Begründung: zu krank, da gibt es nur stationäre Therapie!! Mag ich aber nicht mehr, hab soviel Psychotherapieerfahrung wie kaum ein anderer, da helf ich eher den Therapeuten....grins!
Mein Mann hat vor eine Kur zu machen, aber erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt.
Ich selber habe mir einen kleinen aber stabilen Freundeskreis aufgebaut und verfüge so über eine soziales netz, in dem ich aufgefangen werde. Zudem sind meine Eltern da, die Beziehung hat sich wieder zum Positiven entwickelt, so dass ich von deren Seite ebenfalls Hilfe und Ünterstützung erfahre.
Ansternegend bleib es trotzdem, weil ich das "an-mich-denken" oft in den Hintergrung schiebe. Bin sehr perfektionistisch veranlagt und kümmere mich eher um andere...

@Hutschi:

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis zum Thema Zoladex, ich weiss gerade nicht, ob er das auch noch bekommt. werde ihn mal fragen. 
Am Donnerstag bekommt eine die erste Zometa-Infusion und eine Depotspritze in den Bauch. Medikament habe ich vergessen....

Deine Signatur gefällt mir mega gut, werd ich mir merken!!

Danke für Deine Antwort!!

Schönen Tag wünscht
butterfly

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Angsternegend bleib es trotzdem, weil ich das "an-mich-denken" oft in den Hintergrung schiebe. Bin sehr perfektionistisch veranlagt und kümmere mich eher um andere...


O.K., aber denk' mal an die Durchsagen im Flugzeug für "den unwahrscheinlichen Fall eines Sauerstoffabfalls in der Kabine". Da heißt es sinnvollerweise immer, dass sich die Erwachsenen zuerst eine Sauerstoffmaske aufsetzen, und dann erst den Kindern!

Auf Dich übertragen: *Du* musst stark sein, denn nur dann kannst Du Deinen beiden Männern richtig gut helfen.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## butterfly

Danke, das ist ein sehr schöner Vergleich! so hab ich das noch nicht betrachtet..!

lg, butterfly

----------


## Harro

*Komplette Hormonblockade

*Hallo, Butterfly,




> Am Donnerstag bekommt eine die erste Zometa-Infusion und eine Depotspritze in den Bauch. Medikament habe ich vergessen


bei der Depotspritze handelt es sich wohl um das erwähnte Implantat. Es muss nicht das von mir erwähnte Zoladex sein, das von dem Hersteller kommt, der auch Casodex produziert. Somit bekommt Dein Mann dann doch die vollständige Hormonblockade, die hier im Forum als DHB, also dreifache Hormonblockade bezeichnet wird und durch den amerikanischen Urologen Dr. Bob Leibowitz bekannt wurde.  Er ließ sich die Bezeichnung DHB schützen. Bei dem Deinen Mann behandelnden Urologen handelt es sich nach meiner Einschätzung um einen sehr umsichtig agierenden Arzt. Ich bin eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass der PSA-Wert bis Ende Oktober gegen Null gehen wird, natürlich vorausgesetzt, dass die Rezeptoren, die den Tumor steuern, auch wirklich auf eine Hormonblockierung ansprechen.

*"Courage ist gut, aber Ausdauer ist besser"
*(Theodor Fontane)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## christine2348

liebe butterfly, 
schau auf dich. 
du brauchst kraft, damit du das mit deinen männern gemeinsam durchstehst. ich weiss wovon ich rede. hab im augenblick beide arme gebrochen und eingegipst und bin selber auf hilfe angewiesen.
es begleiten dich sicher viele gute wünsche hier im forum.
alleine das lesen hier hilft schon.

alles gute für dich und die deinen.
christine

----------


## Krischan L.

Hallo, mein Liebes!

 und vor allem 


Dein C.

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo, mein Liebes!
> 
>  und vor allem 
> 
> 
> Dein C.


Hallo Christian,

ich bin sicher, sie hat das verdient!!!

Alles Gute

Schorschel

----------


## butterfly

Danke, ihr seid süss!

----------


## kitty70

Liebe Butterfly,

ich bin gestern zufällig auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Als ich angefangen habe, die Beiträge zu durchforsten, habe ich Deinen so ziemlich als erstes gelesen. Deine Korrespondenz ist zwar schon einige Wochen her  bist Du noch dabei? Wie geht es Euch allen jetzt?

Vielleicht kann ich Dir etwas Mut machen: 

Mein Partner (59) hat vor gut einem anderthalben Jahr die Diagnose bekommen. OP war nicht mehr möglich. Die Prostatadrüse hatte 8cm Durchmesser, der PSA war weit über 700  ich glaube 780. Verdacht auf Knochenmetastasen, die Organe waren zum Glück nicht betroffen.

Die Medikation Deines Mannes ist meines Wissens dieselbe wie bei meinem Partner. Sie hatte im Juli 2007 begonnen. Bis Dezember 07 war der PSA auf fast Null (!!!), und die Drüse bis zum Frühjahr auf 1,2 cm geschrumpft! Anschließend stieg der Wert wieder bis leicht über 3 kontinuierlich, so daß man fast geneigt war, eine Formel zu bilden, um die Frage der Zeit beantworten zu können. Die letzte Messung vor einigen Tagen ergab aber wieder 1,5!

Es geht ihm gut. Die Beschwerden nach der ersten Zometa-Infusion  Fieber, Müdigkeit, Gliederschmerzen  geben sich mit der Zeit, der Körper scheint sich daran zu gewöhnen. Im Grunde läßt nach außen nichts darauf schließen, daß er todkrank ist. 

Es gibt also eine ganze Menge Hoffnung! Wir waren nach der permanenten Steigerung des PSA zwar wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt, daß es eben doch eine tickende Zeitbombe ist. Aber der Verlauf der Krankheit läßt sich offensichtlich mit dieser Behandlung sehr gut aufhalten. Vielleicht nimmt es ja mit Deinem Mann auch eine so gute Entwicklung. Ich wünsche es Euch jedenfalls.

Liebe Grüße und viel Kraft!

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Kitty,

es ist eine Zeitbombe für uns fortgeschrittenen PCalern, auch dein Partner dürfte dazu gehören. Du solltest mehr Infos geben, wenn ihr Hilfe haben wollt. Dein Partner ist noch relativ jung, nicht sehr hilfreich bei der PCa Entwicklung, erfahtungsgemäß.

Man kann, auch wir haben es erlebt, leicht Fehler machen und notwendiges versäumen.

Viel Glück und Gruß, Konrad

----------


## kitty70

Hallo Konrad,

danke für Deinen Kommentar. Du hast es auf den Punkt getroffen, wovor ich die meiste Angst habe: es auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen und dabei wichtiges zu übersehen.

Natürlich freue ich mich, daß es bisher so gut gelaufen ist. Man vergißt dabei gerne, daß niemand weiß, wie lange es so gehen kann.

Mein Partner sollte noch einiges an seinem Lebensstil verändern. Zwar hat er die Ernährung umgestellt und nimmt sich ein paar Tage im Jahr mehr frei als früher. Aber müßte noch viel kürzer treten. Er arbeitet immer noch zu viel und läßt sich nach wie vor zu sehr von seiner Ex-Frau und von seiner Tochte auf dem Kopf herumtanzen. Die beiden haben leider den Ernst der Lage überhaupt nicht begriffen. Der einzige aus der Familie, der ihm außer mir noch ab und zu ins Gewissen redet, ist sein Neffe, welcher berufsbedingt über den notwendigen Kenntnisstand verfügt und so ein wichtiger Gesprächspartner ist.

Zwar ist es meinem Partner bewußt, daß es so nicht weitergehen kann. Aber solange es ihm gut geht, verfällt er immer wieder in alte Muster. Da er sich sehr schwer Ratschläge annimmt, besonders die, welche seinem eigenen Wohl dienen, habe ich Angst, daß dafür auf Dauer meine Kraft nicht ausreicht.

Wie schnell es zu spät sein kann, mußte ich im Juni auch erfahren. Mein Vater ist an einem Lungenkarzinom gestorben. Es war das Endstadium und ist vorher nicht entdeckt worden. Dort gab es keine Chance mehr.

Viele Grüße und alles Gute
Andrea

----------

